# Write it together...!



## RammsteinHorse (Jun 7, 2008)

Hey, just had an idea of us, all who wants, to write a horse story together. I think I put this in the right place, but not totally sure. Dunno if anyone wants to do this at all. 

The rules are simple, just continue at the point where the one before you stopped. I think between 5 to 30 lines at the place where you write is pretty good. Of course it's just an idea and no one is forced to do it, read it or anything. But I sure hope you guys are with me 

I'll start it with a short beginning then; 

Emma woke up early in the morning. It was a lovely Sunday, and the early morning sun shined from a bright blue sky. The birds were singing outside her open window and somewhere by the small forest a horse neighed. She looked at her bedside-clock, only 5 am. She felt that there was no way that she could get to sleep again, so she got dressed pretty slowly and became standing in the middle of the room without one single idea of what to do next...


----------



## RammsteinHorse (Jun 7, 2008)

Common


----------



## Bucky's Buddy (Jan 27, 2008)

Okay, I'll help! 


Strange, Emma thought, remembering that her parents had not owned a horse since before she was born.


Darn, Gotta go, will write more later!!


----------



## Dapy (Jun 3, 2008)

How did the horse came there ? Emma thought she was day dreaming, after all she was a big day dreamer. When she rubbed her eyes and poked her cheek she knew she was awake. She went to the window and she saw the horse again, it was a beautiful mare, red dun, maybe a qh. Did the horse had a owner she thougt by herself. Maybe she could keep it. 

She ran downstairs and opened the front door, she noticed the horse looked at her. The horse was a bit nervous but did not ran away. Emma took a step and the horse took his head up at looked straight to Emma. The horse looked good and wasn't neglecked, maybe the horse had a owner. 

Emma took another step and the horse didn't move. Just one step away and she could thouch the horse so she did.


----------



## RammsteinHorse (Jun 7, 2008)

The young mare were standing there, not moving at all. Just when Emma started to relax a bit, the mare galloped away. But she didn't run away, but stopped and started to look at Emma again. She took a few steps closer to the horse to see what it would do. The mare didn't move this time either. Emma started to walk slowly towards her and touched her again. This time the horse took of almost immediately and did the same stop again at the same distantness. Now Emma understood what this beautiful red mare wanted. She wanted to be followed.


----------



## Bucky's Buddy (Jan 27, 2008)

Emma followed, and the mare trotted to the forest. Cautiously, Emma jogged after her, and the mare continued to trot. Winding her way through the trees, dodging boulders, and whinnying, the mare took Emma farther and farther into the forest. The red speckle-like spots on her sides quivered with energy. Emma only recognized a few qh traits, but also saw a dished face, straight ears and an arched, thick neck. Her croup was flat, with high tail set, and striped hooves. 
"You sure do have a mix of breeds, don't you girl?" Emma said in a sing-song voice. Suddenly, the mare stopped. Her ears and eyes focused on this strange two-legged. No human had ever talked directly to her before. They all had beaten her, and the mare greatly wished to share with this girl her greatest secret. The scars on her shoulders were her greatest reminder of never sharing secrets with ones you could not trust. Her days of being a mystical creature were over, unless this girl could prove herself worthy of sharing the secret. The mare snorted and continued trotting into the forest.
Emma figured the mare was a mustang, but she saw the long strips if bare skin in exactly the same place on each shoulder. Soon, the mare stopped by a stream, and began rolling. Emma sighed quietly, and sat down on a rock not far away. But little did she know, that the mare had a plan for her. The mare then walked over to Emma's rock, so close that she could simply swing her leg over the mare's back if she wanted to. As if the mare read her mind, she whinnied and lowered her head, asking Emma to sit astride her warm back. Emma did so, and the mare immediately took off in a wild gallop further into the forest. Emma, sure that this gallop had a purpose, for the controlled stride and even pace that the mare set, held on, and soon the mare stopped. Emma sighed and dismounted. The mare swung her head around, and nudged Emma's hand. Emma stroked the mare's head, but then the mare walked over to a rock, pawed at the ground with her hoof, and then, to Emma's astonishment, one of the rocks on the forest floor moved to the side, and left a hole large enough for the mare to walk into. And that was exactly what the mare did. But then she vanished into the hole, and Emma gave a cry. She jumped after the horse, and followed her through a series of tunnels, until they came to a spot where there were carvings on the stone walls. Magestic horses with confirmation just like the mare pranced around humans dressed in earthy clothes, exept for one difference. They had wings in the same place as the mare had her scars. 
"Pegasus." Emma breathed, staring at the carvings. The mare's warm breath landed on her neck, and Emma examined the scars on her shoulders. "You're a Pegasus!" She almost yelled, but then talked in a whisper. "Or you were. I wish there was a way you could get back the wings someone took from you long ago." The mare then spoke.
"Undying, my kind is. But all I need is someone to believe in me, then, together we may fly." Emma became breathless. 
"So, all I have to do is believe?" She said. 
"Yes." The mare's eyes, blazing with intellegence, suddenly shone. Her red roan coat faded, becoming a bright, dazziling light. Wings sprouted from the scars on her shoulders, and Emma leapt onto her back.


----------



## RammsteinHorse (Jun 7, 2008)

The mare run trough the series of tunnels again and when they reached the hole again, they started to fly. The fly was fast, risky and totally wonderful. Emma smiled widely and stroke the mares neck. "Your'e a beautiful girl....!" she whispered with tears in her eyes, tears of happiness. The red mare answered by trowing her head up and make a high, happy neighing. They flied for for miles and then, all of a sudden, the mare shove her head down and started to fly towards the ground. Emma hold on the the manes and soon they were safe on the ground. The girl jumped of the horse and looked around. She didn't recognize the place at all. There were only rocks, dust and sand. The mare lowered her head and started to walk slowly, heading for a mountain placed before them. Emma followed, not so happy anymore. It was something wrong about this, something very wrong.


----------



## CountryGirl498 (May 10, 2008)

*continued in the rocks*

It seemed that the horse knew more about this place than Emma. As if it had been here. That is why the mare knew to bow her head as she approached the mountain through the rocks and sand. 

Emma was frightened, this was not at all what she expected for her first big adventure on this wonderful horse. But she held on and whispered,"Can we go back?" 

The mare whinnied and shook her head as if to say no and continued walking slowly towards the shadow of the mountain. 

Emma looked around everywhere for some sign of something familiar or friendly or even green and was even more scared when she realized how dreadfully foreign this place was. . .


----------



## Bucky's Buddy (Jan 27, 2008)

The mare seemed to be submitting to something, but Emma was not sure of what to do, so she sat up straight and strained her eyes to see something. Heat waves drifted off the sand, and the sun beat down harder than ever. Rocks littered the white sand, and no living thing was visible. The mountain's looming shadow was frightening and ominous, and it filled Emma's feild of vision. Tall, steep, and completely black, it seemed to want all beings to bend to its will. Just when Emma was sure they were going to be here forever and not see anything but black rock and sand, a white shape darted among some of the larger rocks. It stopped between two rocks, and Emma instantly recognized the face of and equine-related animal. Her spirits rose, until the mare turned, faced the creature, and Emma saw that it was a unicorn. It's eyes softened on the mare, but then he glared at her. Emma blushed and bowed onto one knee, trying to show respect. The unicorn let out a bugling whinny, and walked towards the mare and Emma, staring through his long forelock and twitching his ears every which way. HIs golden horn glimmered, and Emma kept her gaze down, like the mare. 
"Rise, Aremethia. Rise, foregner." Emma lifted her head, and gazed at the unicorn. He spoke to her in a light, flowing, almost female voice. Or, she thought he spoke. A girl, dressed in a white dress with long sleeves, stood before them. Around her neck was a string of glittering gems, and on her head was a light circlet.


----------



## RammsteinHorse (Jun 7, 2008)

"An angel...!" Emma thought and that showed to be the truth. But it wasn't one of those you see in the books for children. This girl was the most beautiful one you possibly can think of, and her beautiness were even more amazing with the hard, inhospitable landscape as the background. She hadn't any wings, Emma noticed. 
"I see you have done me the favor to bring a young human girl, Aremethia" the angel said in her light, flowing voice. The mare lowered her head in a deep bow and then looked the angel straight in the eyes. "Yes, I thought she would be the right one for you, My Lady" the mare said with another bow. "I see... What's your name dear?" she asked Emma. "I'm Emma" the girl answered, bowing her head. "I'll take her, Aremethia, but you have to tell her what's going on before we can even think about getting started." The mare answered with a bow.


----------



## RammsteinHorse (Jun 7, 2008)

It's still open to write here  Anyone?


----------



## ilovemyhorsies (Mar 9, 2008)

Emma woke up early in the morning. It was a lovely Sunday, and the early morning sun shined from a bright blue sky. The birds were singing outside her open window and somewhere by the small forest a horse neighed. She looked at her bedside-clock, only 5 am. She felt that there was no way that she could get to sleep again, so she got dressed pretty slowly and became standing in the middle of the room without one single idea of what to do next. 

Strange, Emma thought, remembering that her parents had not owned a horse since before she was born. 

How did the horse came there? Emma thought she was day dreaming, after all she was a big day dreamer. When she rubbed her eyes and poked her cheek she knew she was awake. She went to the window and she saw the horse again, it was a beautiful mare, red dun, maybe a qh. Did the horse had a owner she thought by herself. Maybe she could keep it.

She ran downstairs and opened the front door, she noticed the horse looked at her. The horse was a bit nervous but did not ran away. Emma took a step and the horse took his head up at looked straight to Emma. The horse looked good and wasn't neglected, maybe the horse had a owner.

Emma took another step and the horse didn't move. Just one step away and she could touch the horse so she did.

The young mare were standing there, not moving at all. Just when Emma started to relax a bit, the mare galloped away. But she didn't run away, but stopped and started to look at Emma again. She took a few steps closer to the horse to see what it would do. The mare didn't move this time either. Emma started to walk slowly towards her and touched her again. This time the horse took of almost immediately and did the same stop again at the same distantness. Now Emma understood what this beautiful red mare wanted. She wanted to be followed.

Emma followed, and the mare trotted to the forest. Cautiously, Emma jogged after her, and the mare continued to trot. Winding her way through the trees, dodging boulders, and whinnying, the mare took Emma farther and farther into the forest. The red speckle-like spots on her sides quivered with energy. Emma only recognized a few qh traits, but also saw a dished face, straight ears and an arched, thick neck. Her croup was flat, with high tail set, and striped hooves.
"You sure do have a mix of breeds, don't you girl?" Emma said in a sing-song voice. Suddenly, the mare stopped. Her ears and eyes focused on this strange two-legged. No human had ever talked directly to her before. They all had beaten her, and the mare greatly wished to share with this girl her greatest secret. The scars on her shoulders were her greatest reminder of never sharing secrets with ones you could not trust. Her days of being a mystical creature were over, unless this girl could prove herself worthy of sharing the secret. The mare snorted and continued trotting into the forest.
Emma figured the mare was a mustang, but she saw the long strips if bare skin in exactly the same place on each shoulder. Soon, the mare stopped by a stream, and began rolling. Emma sighed quietly, and sat down on a rock not far away. But little did she know, that the mare had a plan for her. The mare then walked over to Emma's rock, so close that she could simply swing her leg over the mare's back if she wanted to. As if the mare read her mind, she whinnied and lowered her head, asking Emma to sit astride her warm back. Emma did so, and the mare immediately took off in a wild gallop further into the forest. Emma, sure that this gallop had a purpose, for the controlled stride and even pace that the mare set, held on, and soon the mare stopped. Emma sighed and dismounted. The mare swung her head around, and nudged Emma's hand. Emma stroked the mare's head, but then the mare walked over to a rock, pawed at the ground with her hoof, and then, to Emma's astonishment, one of the rocks on the forest floor moved to the side, and left a hole large enough for the mare to walk into. And that was exactly what the mare did. But then she vanished into the hole, and Emma gave a cry. She jumped after the horse, and followed her through a series of tunnels, until they came to a spot where there were carvings on the stone walls. Magestic horses with confirmation just like the mare pranced around humans dressed in earthy clothes, except for one difference. They had wings in the same place as the mare had her scars.
"Pegasus." Emma breathed, staring at the carvings. The mare's warm breath landed on her neck, and Emma examined the scars on her shoulders. "You're a Pegasus!" She almost yelled, but then talked in a whisper. "Or you were. I wish there was a way you could get back the wings someone took from you long ago." The mare then spoke.
"Undying, my kind is. But all I need is someone to believe in me, then, together we may fly." Emma became breathless.
"So, all I have to do is believe?" She said.
"Yes." The mare's eyes, blazing with intelligence, suddenly shone. Her red roan coat faded, becoming a bright, dazzling light. Wings sprouted from the scars on her shoulders, and Emma leapt onto her back.

The mare run trough the series of tunnels again and when they reached the hole again, they started to fly. The fly was fast, risky and totally wonderful. Emma smiled widely and stroke the mares neck. "You're a beautiful girl....!" she whispered with tears in her eyes, tears of happiness. The red mare answered by trowing her head up and make a high, happy neighing. They flied for for miles and then, all of a sudden, the mare shove her head down and started to fly towards the ground. Emma hold on the the manes and soon they were safe on the ground. The girl jumped of the horse and looked around. She didn't recognize the place at all. There were only rocks, dust and sand. The mare lowered her head and started to walk slowly, heading for a mountain placed before them. Emma followed, not so happy anymore. It was something wrong about this, something very wrong.

It seemed that the horse knew more about this place than Emma. As if it had been here. That is why the mare knew to bow her head as she approached the mountain through the rocks and sand.

Emma was frightened, this was not at all what she expected for her first big adventure on this wonderful horse. But she held on and whispered,"Can we go back?"

The mare whinnied and shook her head as if to say no and continued walking slowly towards the shadow of the mountain.

Emma looked around everywhere for some sign of something familiar or friendly or even green and was even more scared when she realized how dreadfully foreign this place was. . .

The mare seemed to be submitting to something, but Emma was not sure of what to do, so she sat up straight and strained her eyes to see something. Heat waves drifted off the sand, and the sun beat down harder than ever. Rocks littered the white sand, and no living thing was visible. The mountain's looming shadow was frightening and ominous, and it filled Emma's field of vision. Tall, steep, and completely black, it seemed to want all beings to bend to its will. Just when Emma was sure they were going to be here forever and not see anything but black rock and sand, a white shape darted among some of the larger rocks. It stopped between two rocks, and Emma instantly recognized the face of and equine-related animal. Her spirits rose, until the mare turned, faced the creature, and Emma saw that it was a unicorn. It's eyes softened on the mare, but then he glared at her. Emma blushed and bowed onto one knee, trying to show respect. The unicorn let out a bugling whinny, and walked towards the mare and Emma, staring through his long forelock and twitching his ears every which way. His golden horn glimmered, and Emma kept her gaze down, like the mare.
"Rise, Aremethia. Rise, foreigner." Emma lifted her head, and gazed at the unicorn. He spoke to her in a light, flowing, almost female voice. Or, she thought he spoke. A girl, dressed in a white dress with long sleeves, stood before them. Around her neck was a string of glittering gems, and on her head was a light circlet.

"An angel...!" Emma thought and that showed to be the truth. But it wasn't one of those you see in the books for children. This girl was the most beautiful one you possibly can think of, and her beauty were even more amazing with the hard, inhospitable landscape as the background. She hadn't any wings, Emma noticed.
"I see you have done me the favor to bring a young human girl, Aremethia" the angel said in her light, flowing voice. The mare lowered her head in a deep bow and then looked the angel straight in the eyes. "Yes, I thought she would be the right one for you, My Lady" the mare said with another bow. "I see... What's your name dear?" she asked Emma. "I'm Emma" the girl answered, bowing her head. "I'll take her, Aremethia, but you have to tell her what's going on before we can even think about getting started." The mare answered with a bow.


 i can't think of anything good so i just put it all together so it was easier to read...


----------

